# Ram Outdoorsman 2012 4x4 Cummings



## Polar Snow (Oct 12, 2018)

Only 31 600 miles

Winter tires on rims

Artic 8 foot front plow available

Ebling 14 foot back blade also available

located in Montreal , Canada

19 500 US$

514-653-7738


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Seems like a good price... Good luck!


----------



## Polar Snow (Oct 12, 2018)

Impressive line-up! Thank you


----------

